# Hello from Buffalo



## 94fbody (Sep 16, 2011)

Im new to a bodybuilding forum.  Im at the gym 4-5 days a week and love lifting weights, not much else to do in gloomy buffalo. lol  Currently weighing in at about 185 and my goal is to get to 200. Tougher then I thought it would be but its been great trying. Always open to advice and suggestions. Thanks Everyone


----------



## Arnold (Sep 16, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*94fbody* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## bulldogz (Sep 16, 2011)

Welcome...great place right here bro!


----------



## brazey (Sep 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## 94fbody (Sep 17, 2011)

For BIGELI im from Amherst, not to far from world gym on Sheridan


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 17, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## builtforspeed (Sep 17, 2011)

welcome to ironmag, an entire world of info at your finger tips!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## swollen (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Gena Marie (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Good luck reaching your goal.  You can do it!


----------



## attodd (Oct 2, 2011)

welcome to the board


----------



## Vernon98 (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 4, 2011)

Go Bills!


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

